# Suggestions



## Matthew Buxton (7/11/17)

Hey guys

Finally got my hands on a nautilus mini. I want to pair it with a tube mod, similar to a ijust. Ijust is 22mm and I think nautilus mini is 19mm, I am not keen on the over hang so are there any tube mods that will fit well? 

Shot


----------



## Daniel (7/11/17)

Only one I could find : http://www.3fvape.com/mod-kit/5940-...lack-stainless-steel-25ml-10-ohm-us-plug.html

There's most likely plenty out there but this one is on the dot 19mm 

You can always get a 22mm beauty ring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

A subvod is 18.5mm, doubt you would notice the 0.5mm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matthew Buxton (8/11/17)

Stosta said:


> A subvod is 18.5mm, doubt you would notice the 0.5mm?


I had a look at the subvod, it's range is 30- to something watts. Would that be a issue for the coils of the nautilus. The coils range at 13-16w, stand to be corrected.


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Matthew Buxton said:


> I had a look at the subvod, it's range is 30- to something watts. Would that be a issue for the coils of the nautilus. The coils range at 13-16w, stand to be corrected.


What resistance are those coils @Matthew Buxton ?

It should fire okay but might be a bit heavy for what you're looking for, and worst case scenario is that it's going to burn out the coils (which is obviously a deal-breaker).


----------



## Matthew Buxton (9/11/17)

Stosta said:


> What resistance are those coils @Matthew Buxton ?
> 
> It should fire okay but might be a bit heavy for what you're looking for, and worst case scenario is that it's going to burn out the coils (which is obviously a deal-breaker).


1.6ohm, do the mods like subvod and ijust not deliver wattage that's required for the coils or do they put out what is in the battery. Hope that makes sense. Thanks for answering my questions


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Matthew Buxton said:


> 1.6ohm, do the mods like subvod and ijust not deliver wattage that's required for the coils or do they put out what is in the battery. Hope that makes sense. Thanks for answering my questions


Okay at 1.6ohms the Subvod won't either if my calculations are correct. It has a fixed output of 3.7V so will only be outputting just over 8W. Will have to go back to the drawing board with this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/1/18)

@Matthew Buxton @Stosta @Daniel
I use that tank on a I just s.nothing wrong with the look.the tank is slightly smaller witch I think looks cool.as for vaping sometimes its OK and sometimes I pulse it if I want to take longer puffs but in essence it should work

Reactions: Like 1


----------

